

Another Hack? Last.fm Warns Users to Change Their Passwords - notdarkyet
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/06/another-hack-last-fm-warns-users-to-change-their-passwords/

======
notdarkyet
Reportedly (I will edit once I find the source), a list of md5 hashes has been
released. Just when you thought LinkedIn's Sha1 password hashing was a bad
move...

